# Installing FreeBSD on a Mac (Part 2)



## dubby (May 18, 2011)

Thanks to some help from some of you I have got somewhere further dual booting FreeBSD onto my Macbook but I'm stuck once again.

I am following this tutorial but I'm not finding the expected results.

The first point of pain is the FDISK view of the MBR. The explanation expects that the first partition is used but I am seeing this.

Then during sysinstall I see this which I don't feel is correct. I quit without changing slices as suggested.

But when I quit I get this error.

The tutorial is quite brief and doesn't explain what can happen when things don't work as expected. Can anyone suggest what might be happening?


----------

